# straw vs peat moss when seeding - an experiment



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

So, when seeding this week I started out using EZ Straw, which has a tack agent in it, but ran out and the nearest place that had more was going to be an hour drive round trip and I didn't have time to do that. So I bought two bales of peat moss, and used that, and then ran out of it as well. And honestly, I HATED putting it down...it kept blowing in my eyes and I ended up COVERED in peat moss dust, and it took forever. Plus it was getting expensive. So I bought some regular (weed free) straw for the last part. That stuff goes a LONG LONG LONG way, so much cheaper even though per bale about the same price. LOTS cheaper. And easier/faster to put down. yes, I got a bit itchy covered in straw, but better than the peat moss filth in my eyes/nose. The EZ straw was easy to put down too, but the tack agent gets all over you, and it started to rain while I was doing it so I was covered in what started as slime and turned into glue...that was hard to wash off! But that tack agent would be worth it on a slope, I am mostly flat so not sure it is needed other than we have a ton of rain predicted. Oh, and the EZ straw seems thinner, so wets down faster, and is already starting to break down - I don't think I'll have to rake it out it should just break down. The regular straw seems a bit more sturdy.

So, between the three, we shall see how they perform, and I'll update. 
The peat moss is on the hell strip, EZ straw on the front of the regular yard, and regular straw on the area towards the back, on the side of the house. You can see it is a lighter color in this photo, as it wasn't wet yet. I also used regular straw in my side yard, but no photo of that.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

ktgrok said:


> So, when seeding this week I started out using EZ Straw, which has a tack agent in it, but ran out and the nearest place that had more was going to be an hour drive round trip and I didn't have time to do that. So I bought two bales of peat moss, and used that, and then ran out of it as well. And honestly, I HATED putting it down...it kept blowing in my eyes and I ended up COVERED in peat moss dust, and it took forever. Plus it was getting expensive. So I bought some regular (weed free) straw for the last part. That stuff goes a LONG LONG LONG way, so much cheaper even though per bale about the same price. LOTS cheaper. And easier/faster to put down. yes, I got a bit itchy covered in straw, but better than the peat moss filth in my eyes/nose. The EZ straw was easy to put down too, but the tack agent gets all over you, and it started to rain while I was doing it so I was covered in what started as slime and turned into glue...that was hard to wash off! But that tack agent would be worth it on a slope, I am mostly flat so not sure it is needed other than we have a ton of rain predicted. Oh, and the EZ straw seems thinner, so wets down faster, and is already starting to break down - I don't think I'll have to rake it out it should just break down. The regular straw seems a bit more sturdy.
> 
> So, between the three, we shall see how they perform, and I'll update.
> The peat moss is on the hell strip, EZ straw on the front of the regular yard, and regular straw on the area towards the back, on the side of the house. You can see it is a lighter color in this photo, as it wasn't wet yet. I also used regular straw in my side yard, but no photo of that.


This will be fun to watch. Keep us posted.


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

So we had a decent thunderstorm today and so far all three are staying in place.


----------



## flynavy812 (May 15, 2019)

I tried peat moss for the first time recently, and I had a similar experience. It was blowing all over me, and my wife who was a few yards away. I also wasn't impressed with how many sticks were in it. I bought the big *** bale from Lowes.

Funny side note, I went to put it in the cart and it snagged a corner and tore a little so I went to put it back and grab a different one. Employee came running over saying asking what's wrong with it and I said I tore it a little. He just said take half off if you want. I told him I'll start carrying a pocket knife for next round of fertilizer haha.


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

Oh I also sprinkled some xanthum gum I had on some of the plain straw as a tack agent. It definitely creates a gel And even if it doesn't do anything to hold the straw in place I think it will help with moisture. I did not have enough to do the entire area but has planned straw so we will see if there is a difference.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Good experiment! I like the EZ straw and so far haven't seen an explosion of weeds. It does hold well on slopes. I plan on using it again for how far it goes and will apply some additional tackifier for added insurance.


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

So, all are holding up to the rain, but where I used regular straw (not the EZ straw) I have some patches of wheat growing!!! It was certified weed free, but I guess the wheat seeds themselves don't count as "weeds". So to save an hour or more round trip of driving to get more EZ straw I in turn get a nice crop of wheat that I am hoping won't be a perpetual problem. I am picking out what I can, and hoping that mowing will get the rest?


----------



## Chocolate Lab (Jun 8, 2019)

I put down a competing product called Dewitt TackSak straw and I'm getting wheat/barley/whatever that is, also... Been picking some out, but I assume it won't be a longer term problem as it won't like mowing and won't reproduce.

I'm with you on hating peat moss. Besides the mess, it's antimicrobial which isn't great.

One thing I've wondered, has anyone tried coconut coir as a seed cover? People are using it instead of peat moss in potting and seeding mixes for the reasons mentioned above. When I tried it for seeding vegetables I liked it much better than peat as it isn't messy and holds moisture even better. (When peat gets dry on top, it forms almost a hard barrier that repels water.) Walmart sells these big expanding bricks of coir for, I think about the same as, or maybe a little more than, peat. I may try some of that when I do my next area of seeding in the next few days.


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

I am definitely seeing more baby grass in the peat moss area than the straw area - even in a few spots in the main straw area where I put down a handful or two of peat moss I'm seeing it. But...not sure if it is actually growing better in the peat moss or if it is just easier to see the tiny blades of grass against the darker background of the peat moss.

More and more wheat sprouting in the straw areas. NEVER again. The EZ straw only has a little bit, but I've basically got a wheat field for a yard in the rest of it.

Next time I'll drive farther (or order ahead) and get all EZ straw I think. Unless the peat moss continues to perform wildly better.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Peat moss will kick straw in the keaster, no doubt.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

ktgrok said:


> I am definitely seeing more baby grass in the peat moss area than the straw area - even in a few spots in the main straw area where I put down a handful or two of peat moss I'm seeing it. But...not sure if it is actually growing better in the peat moss or if it is just easier to see the tiny blades of grass against the darker background of the peat moss.
> 
> More and more wheat sprouting in the straw areas. NEVER again. The EZ straw only has a little bit, but I've basically got a wheat field for a yard in the rest of it.
> 
> Next time I'll drive farther (or order ahead) and get all EZ straw I think. Unless the peat moss continues to perform wildly better.


Can you get some pics up at some point?


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

Here is the grass in the peat moss. I am wondering if it just gets warmer due to the dark color?


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

That looks good. Is it coming in much under the EZ straw?


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

I don't think as much..although I am not sure if it is just harder to see without the dark background. But I'm curious if the dark colored peat retains more heat, so is germinating faster. If it is just a day or so faster, but not better, I'd stick with EZ straw as it is cleaner/ easier to put down than the peat and way cheaper. But that's my lazy, cheap response, lol.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Oh I'm with you by man! I used peat and it came in great. But the EZ straw goes further and I'm hoping yours comes in well.


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

Some photos. 
Second photo is all the wheat growing in the regular straw.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

ktgrok said:


> Some photos.
> Second photo is all the wheat growing in the regular straw.


The germination is looking s-wheat.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Looks good


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

My 2 yr old made me sing happy birthday to the baby grass today 

Also, still working on the irrigation system in the backyard, and at this point she recognizes Home Depot on sight. If we drive by one she starts yelling, "look, mama! Home Depot!!!"


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

Update- peat moss was best with regular straw second. EZ straw did the worst- it had finer pieces that created dense mats in some areas that smothered the seedlings.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

ktgrok said:


> Update- peat moss was best with regular straw second. EZ straw did the worst- it had finer pieces that created dense mats in some areas that smothered the seedlings.


Thanks for updating. Might end up going with peat moss. It was expensive but all my seed came up.


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

Oh, and I think I overdid the peat moss in some areas. It did better where it was a super thin covering...where it was too thick the grass struggled. Not sure if I was heavy handed in some areas or if the week of rain we had right after seeding washed it into some piles afterwards.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I struggled with spreading the peat moss thin. I'd love to rent one of those peat moss spreaders.


----------

